# Atlanta Falcons Draft Talk



## BlakeJesus

What positions should be targeted for the Falcons in the upcoming drafts?

The first real question after addressing some of the biggest needs is, who would you be targeting at 6th overall?

--------

*Positions to look for in the draft*
Offensive tackle
Safety
Defensive end
Outside linebacker
Tight End
Offensive guard
Running back

--------

As of 2/17/2014 at sixth overall, I think Jake Matthews, Greg Robinson, and Khalil Mack are the guys to be interested in for the Falcons. That being said, I'd either really like to see them trade up for Clowney or down for HaHa Dixon-Clinton. 

6th might be a very nice spot to be, as they could be a potential landing spot for somebody wanting to snag a faller out of Manziel/Bridgewater/Bortles. I guess it could also be somebody hungry for a playmaker in Watkins, or somebody looking for offensive line help between Matthews or Robinson.

Moving back 5-10 spots while still filling a hole, and also collecting assets later in the draft to bolster roster talent.


----------



## ATLien

I don't really want to trade up or trade back. We're in a decent spot already. I would love to trade up for Clowney, but probably not for what it would cost us.

We'll definitely try to address one of those positions in free agency, I'm just not sure which one. Probably safety. Jairus Byrd is the top FA there. Don't think this is a very deep class for safeties. People that cover the team believe the Falcons are more likely to draft a pass rusher than an offensive tackle, but we'll see. Still a lot of time to go.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I would prefer to trade backwards rather than up, but at the same time, bringing in Clowney could be absolutely huge. My opinion would also change based on how far the team would have to trade up or trade down.

I really think trading down and filling the safety hole with Clinton-Dix could be a really smart move too, that kid can play.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> I would prefer to trade backwards rather than up, but at the same time, bringing in Clowney could be absolutely huge. My opinion would also change based on how far the team would have to trade up or trade down.
> 
> I really think trading down and filling the safety hole with Clinton-Dix could be a really smart move too, that kid can play.


I don't want to see us come out of the first round with anything other than a linemen or pass rusher. Those are the two biggest needs. I am curious to see how Mack, Barr and Ealy test at the combine. Beginning to see Ealy go ahead of them in some mock drafts.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I've been hearing people getting down on Barr after re-watching his tape, so I would think he ends up sliding when it's all said and done...unless he blows up the combine of course.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Jadeveon Clowney: 'I wish [the Falcons] could trade up for me'*

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/24454267/jadeveon-clowney-i-wish-the-falcons-could-trade-up-for-me

Me too


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta likes him. He likes Atlanta. This just feels like it's going to get done one way or another. St. Louis holds the #2 pick and we already have a working relationship with their GM.

I just don't want to give up 3 or more picks. Not worth it.

I like Khalil Mack, but wonder if he's a better fit in a 3-4 than a 4-3. Mayock said he'd draft him #1.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bringing in Clowney would be ideal, just have to make sure not to overpay by too much.


----------



## ATLien

Curious to see how the DL look at the combine Monday


----------



## BlakeJesus

Jake Matthews and Greg Robinson should be on the Falcons radar as well, the offensive line needs help.


----------



## ATLien

My top three:

1. Clowney
2. Mack
3. Robinson


----------



## ATLien

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/02/25/report-falcons-prefer-khalil-mack-to-anthony-barr/

According to D. Orlando Ledbetter of the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, the “word on the streets” at the Scouting Combine was that the Falcons prefer Buffalo linebacker Khalil Mack to UCLA’s Anthony Barr.

They could have their choice of the two when they pick sixth, but there’s no guarantee that’s where they’ll stay. General Manager Thomas Dimitroff has already declared himself “open for business” with the sixth pick, and he’s not afraid to make a splash.


----------



## ATLien

Khalil Mack scouting report

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/2/...k-2014-nfl-draft-pass-rushers-scouting-report

Looks like the kind of player you can move him around the field. Versatile. However, the low ceiling or perceived low ceiling is concerning.


----------



## ATLien

"ESPN expects DeCoud to be released before March 15, when he would be due a roster bonus. The Falcons realize $3 million in savings, as I mentioned, and could potentially be over $30 million in cap space if the optimistic projections for the NFL salary cap come to pass. It would likely be the last major cut off the offseason, or at least until after the 2014 NFL Draft."

http://www.thefalcoholic.com/2014/2...ase-thomas-decoud-by-march-15-per-adam-caplan

$30 million in cap space? Can't wait to see who we decide to use it on. Could impact what we do in the draft.


----------



## ATLien

Potential suitors for tight end Dennis Pitta will be prepared to pounce if the Ravens and Pitta cannot reach agreement on a new contract. The Falcons, the Packers, and the Patriots are three teams that could be nice fits for Pitta if he ever hits the free agent market March 11.

The Ravens hope that never happens. They are trying to sign Pitta to a long-term deal before the March 3 deadline to use the franchise tag.

http://www.csnbaltimore.com/blog/ravens-talk/other-teams-could-pounce-if-pitta-hits-market


----------



## ATLien

Todd McShay:

"I spoke with Falcons general manager Thomas Dimitroff this week, and I came away thinking about what a good spot the Falcons are in as it relates to the draft ... my opinion is that the smart play would be for the Falcons to stay put, as there’s a very good chance that one of the top three players -- Clowney, Robinson and Mack, all of whom play at need positions for the Falcons -- could drop to them ... [because as] many as two or three QBs potentially [will go in] the top five picks, the Falcons stand to benefit by landing a top-tier talent at No. 6. It’s a good position for them to be in."


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think grabbing Clowney is the only move up worth making, though I'd say there is nearly a 0% chance he is there at 6.


----------



## ATLien

It's unlikely. I don't know if I would say 0%, but very unlikely. The best case scenario for us would be:

Houston: Blake Bortles
St. Louis: Greg Robinson
Jacksonville: Teddy Bridgewater
Cleveland: Johnny Manziel
Oakland: Sammy Watkins

Even if he gets the past two, someone if it's not us will probably try to trade up.


----------



## ATLien

This would pretty much be the worst case scenario:

http://www.nfl.com/draft/2014/mock-drafts/daniel-jeremiah/190602

Houston: Jadeveon Clowney
St. Louis: Greg Robinson
Jacksonville: Khalil Mack
Cleveland: Sammy Watkins
Oakland: Johnny Manziel

If it comes down to Jake Matthews and Anthony Barr, I probably go Matthews.


----------



## ATLien

Michael Johnson would be a good fit here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439506563146215424


----------



## ATLien

http://walterfootball.com/draft2014meetingsteams.php

Walter Football claims Atlanta has met with:

Antwan Lowery, G, Rutgers (EW) 
Greg Robinson, OL, Auburn (COM) 
Charles Sims, RB, West Virginia (SR) 

Robinson + Sims would be fun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/439512961527595008


----------



## ATLien

We might have to overpay, but Byrd would be a huge upgrade for us.



> According to a source, the Bills and Jairus Byrd may be parting ways soon. Byrd is set to become an unrestricted free agent, and the team has until Monday at 4 pm to place the franchise tag on their star safety. I'm told that it's unlikely they'll use the tag and that it's unlikely they'll reach an agreement before that time.
> 
> If the deadline passes, Byrd would head to unrestricted free agency, and could begin negotiating on the open market on March 8th. The free agency signing period opens March 11th.
> 
> The two sides have had productive discussions, and while things could change, it seems at this point that the two sides will split.


http://www.wgr550.com/Source--Bills-unlikely-to-keep-Byrd/18497378


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> I really think trading down and filling the safety hole with Clinton-Dix could be a really smart move too, that kid can play.


Dismissed this at first, but starting to think more and more it could happen. Might not even trade down.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> My top three:
> 
> 1. Clowney
> 2. Mack
> 3. Robinson


Damn


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> Dismissed this at first, but starting to think more and more it could happen. Might not even trade down.


This is such a deep draft class, being able to collect MORE picks while also filling a positional need with a high quality player (HaHa or Calvin Pryor) would be great.

The problem is, who's trading up to 6th? The only situation that would really make sense is if somebody wants one of the QB's or if Sammy Watkins is still on the board. Because if Clowney, Mack, or Robinson are there at 6 then they are the Falcons pick. It's pretty likely that all three of those guys are off the board though, so the only real trick would be finding a quality trading partner.


----------



## ATLien

Falcons signed Devin Hester

I was hoping for Trindon Holliday, but the Giants signed him a few days ago. Holliday is a lot younger, but has a fumbling problem.


----------



## BlakeJesus

That is a nice move, brings a different dynamic to the WR core while also adding help at KR/PR.


----------



## ATLien

Not sure how much he'll play on offense. I think he's pretty much being signed just to return kicks.

Still waiting for us to sign a safety and pass rusher. Gonna be disappointed if we neglect pass rush once again.


----------



## BlakeJesus

He should see the field from time to time on offense, though I agree he wont be a focal point.


----------



## ATLien

I wouldn't mind us drafting a receiver in the 5th or 6th round.

Roddy White is a free agent after next season. I know they've already begun contract negotiations, but I hope they just let him walk.


----------



## BlakeJesus

What about Sammy Watkins?

There's a small chance he falls to 6th, and you can make a real case that he's likely the BPA if so. Julio/Roddy/Watkins is probably the single best grouping in the league, ensures you have a dangerous offense if injuries to the top guys happen (and that should be a bad taste in Falcon fans mouths). Might not be ideal, but they could be the best offense in the league too with two young potential superstar WR's.


----------



## ATLien

I wouldn't be totally against it. If you look at the BBF mock draft, you can see there's still serious talent that will drop to the later rounds. 

I actually don't expect us to draft an offensive tackle in real life.


----------



## BlakeJesus

As in, serious talent in other areas that would allow the Falcons to draft Watkins in the 1st, or serious talent at WR that would allow them to bring an impact guy in the later rounds? I actually think both of those things are accurate, this is a loaded draft in general.

But yeah, Watkins/Attaochu/Desir/Loston would be a fantastic first four pick while also filling major holes. You should be able to get some DB (all spots, CB/FS/SS) talent in those 3-5 rounds for sure, seems like there are quality defensive lineman later in the draft too. 

Something to think about though, if Clowney/Mack/Watkins/Robinson/Matthews are all off the board at 6th, should we consider Eric Ebron? It's a bit early for him, but unless we could trade down with somebody who wants a QB, he might be BPA at a position at a spot of need. I mean, Mike Evans and Tyler Lewhan could also be considered, but I wouldn't feel any better value wise taking one of them at 6 versus Ebron.


----------



## ATLien

I would take HHCD or Barr before Ebron, Evans or Lewan. I'd probably take them over Watkins as well actually.


----------



## ATLien

You also have to remember that we can't fill every hole in one draft. Probably better off just going with BPA. We are one year into a transition where we went from being the oldest team in the league to the youngest one. 2014 is still going to be a rebuilding year, IMO, I expect 9 wins. We should be deep *and* talented going into 2015, though. Gotta stick to the plan and continue the youth movement.


----------



## ATLien

My BBF draft as the Falcons:

1.6: Jake Matthews, OT, Texas A&M
2.5: Lamarcus Joyner, FS, FSU
3.4: Jace Amaro, TE, Texas Tech
4.3: Jackson Jeffcoat, OLB/DE, Texas
4.39: Devonta Freeman, RB, FSU
5.7: Lache Seastrunk, RB, Baylor

I kinda ****ed up. I probably should have traded down to 13-15, picked up an extra third rounder and drafted Ha Ha Clinton-Dix. Then come back in the second round and draft Jeremiah Attaochu as my pass rusher.Still draft Jace Amaro in the third, but with the extra third rounder go with the BPA (DeMarcus Lawrence/Dominique Easley/Ja'Wuan James).

A draft haul of FS Ha Ha Clinton-Dix, OLB Jeremiah Attaochu, TE Jace Amaro, DT/DE Dominique Easley, OLB/DE Jackson Jeffcoat, RB Devonta Freeman and RB Lache Seastrunk would be a B+/A- draft, IMO.

If guys like Jace Amaro are going to fall to the third round in real life, I'd rather we didn't trade up for Clowney.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/451789263617523712


----------



## BlakeJesus

Beaaaaaaaaaaaaaast.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> My BBF draft as the Falcons:
> 
> 1.6: Jake Matthews, OT, Texas A&M
> 2.5: Lamarcus Joyner, FS, FSU
> 3.4: Jace Amaro, TE, Texas Tech
> 4.3: Jackson Jeffcoat, OLB/DE, Texas
> 4.39: Devonta Freeman, RB, FSU
> 5.7: Lache Seastrunk, RB, Baylor
> 
> I kinda ****ed up. I probably should have traded down to 13-15, picked up an extra third rounder and drafted Ha Ha Clinton-Dix. Then come back in the second round and draft Jeremiah Attaochu as my pass rusher.Still draft Jace Amaro in the third, but with the extra third rounder go with the BPA (DeMarcus Lawrence/Dominique Easley/Ja'Wuan James).
> 
> A draft haul of FS Ha Ha Clinton-Dix, OLB Jeremiah Attaochu, TE Jace Amaro, DT/DE Dominique Easley, OLB/DE Jackson Jeffcoat, RB Devonta Freeman and RB Lache Seastrunk would be a B+/A- draft, IMO.
> 
> If guys like Jace Amaro are going to fall to the third round in real life, I'd rather we didn't trade up for Clowney.


The problem is, there has to be a trading partner in that range who wants to move up to 6. Maybe the Rams would do it to bring in Greg Robinson and Sammy Watkins, that would be pretty ballsy. Maybe somebody trades up if there's a run on QB's and the third guy is there at 6.


----------



## ATLien

I don't think it would be hard to trade down for just a third rounder. The draft trade chart actually shows the #6 pick is worth a lot more, so we'd have to be willing to demand less.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Regardless of the draft charts value for the 6th pick, there has to be somebody in the range we want to move down to that wants to move up to 6. That's basically only for one of the QB's or Sammy Watkins, because nobody else big time is going to be there at 6.


----------



## ATLien

Heheh, sounds like Arthur wants goons.


Speaking on 680 The Fan radio Tuesday morning, Blank reflected on the hit quarterback Matt Ryan took from New Orleans Saints rookie safety Kenny Vaccaro in last year's season opener.

Vaccaro, who hit a sliding Ryan late, picked up a personal foul penalty and was later fined $7,875. The hit didn't annoy Blank as much as the reaction of his players did.

"And that play really bothered me, sincerely," Blank said. "It bothered me that none of our players, they all complained, but none of them went to the safety on the Saints and did anything."

Blank noted how new assistant general manager Scott Pioli was equally disturbed by the reaction after studying the film. Pioli relayed his thoughts to general manager Thomas Dimitroff.

"Scott said, when he was talking at dinner one night with Thomas, he said that really bothered him when he watched that game," Blank said. "That told him a lot about the mentality of a lot of our players.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Falcons Add S Lowery, CB Wilson*



> Lowery, 5-11, 212 pounds, was originally selected by the New York Jets in the fourth round (114th overall) of the 2008 NFL Draft. He was traded to the Jacksonville Jaguars on September 3, 2011. Lowery has played in 68 career games, including 41 starts while totaling 217 tackles (154 solo) with 10 interceptions, three sacks, and 45 passes defensed. In 2013, he started three games and posted six tackles (four solo) with one fumble recovery before being placed on injured reserve and later released.
> 
> Wilson, 5-9, 188 pounds, was originally selected by the Seattle Seahawks in the second round (55th overall) of the 2006 NFL Draft. He has played in 102 career games with 81 starts while totaling 399 tackles (234 solo), 14 interceptions, 11 fumble recoveries, nine forced fumbles, five sacks, and 71 passes defensed. Last season, Wilson started all 16 games and posted a career-high 93 tackles, two sacks, two forced fumbles, one interception, and seven passes defensed.


http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/article-1/Falcons-Add-S-Lowery-CB-Wilson/7ddc4732-f0b3-42e0-8cd0-4acf448a4739


----------



## BlakeJesus

Just depth additions, but always nice to have the flexibility of not being desperate at positions going into the draft.


----------



## ATLien

Yep, cheap depth. Wilson will be the team's 4th or 5th corner. Lowery might end up starting, might not, but we aren't forced to draft a safety early now.


----------



## ATLien

Bill Polian on a Clowney trade



> "Well, it would take obviously a swap of first-round picks, and then it's probably going take two other picks,'' Polian said. "Those two other picks are negotiable, depending upon ... you're moving five spots. You're moving for a premium player. There's probably another No. 1 involved. And then after that, the sweetener remains to be seen. Or, they could throw in a number of extra picks, which would [offset] the No. 1. It just depends on how the club that is trading views what it is they're getting.''


----------



## ATLien

Beginning to think we might get a reasonable trade for Clowney as long as we don't bid against ourselves. Houston/St. Louis have no other trade partners.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461595409677561857
EDIT: This could be nothing, but he didn't say "at least a future 1." Two picks to move up to #1 ? Don't know if Falcons could say no to that.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If it's swapping 1sts + a future 1st that's a great deal, but if we're throwing in a 2nd and a 4th or something...that's a tougher pill to swallow.

That being said Clowney could be the best player on our team for the next decade, so it could easily be worth it to pony up.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Is there a chance Khalil Mack falls to the Falcons at 6? How great would that be?


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> Is there a chance Khalil Mack falls to the Falcons at 6? How great would that be?


It would be amazing, but it's unlikely. If there are no curveballs, I expect the top three to be Clowney, Robinson and Mack. You gotta think there will be at least ONE curveball, though. Always is.


----------



## ATLien

The worst case scenario:

1. Houston: Jadeveon Clowney
2. St. Louis: Greg Robinson
3. Jacksonville: Kahlil Mack
4. Cleveland: Johnny Manziel
5. Oakland: Jake Matthews

We really need Sammy Watkins to go in the top five.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'd say there is a GREAT chance of Sammy going top 5, and if he's there at 6 it could make it much more plausible for us to move back.


----------



## ATLien

But if you trade back, you only get a 3rd rounder (if you are lucky). Gimme Matthews at six and I'll be happy.


----------



## ATLien

:2ti:



> According to Jay Glazer of FOX Sports, when a team with a Top 10 pick contacted the Texans to ask what it would take to trade up to No. 1, the Texans responded that it would take what Washington packaged to move up and draft Robert Griffin III two years ago: Three first-round picks and a second-round pick.


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...rg3-type-deal-for-first-overall-pick/related/


----------



## BlakeJesus

Zero interest in that.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> Zero interest in that.


Jason La Canfora said he wouldn't be surprised if a 2015 first and 2014 third gets it done to move up to #1 . He thinks Atlanta has a lot of leverage, because they can always trade with St. Louis for Khalil Mack.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Not R-Star said:


> Jason La Canfora said he wouldn't be surprised if a 2015 first and 2014 third gets it done to move up to #1 . He thinks Atlanta has a lot of leverage, because they can always trade with St. Louis for Khalil Mack.


I'd do that to move up to 1 for Clowney, he's a franchise talent. Mack would be a fine consolation prize though.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> I'd do that to move up to 1 for Clowney, he's a franchise talent. Mack would be a fine consolation prize though.


All of the analytics guys in the NFL say that trading up is one of the dumbest things you can do in the NFL, but I would be lying if I said I'm not excited about the possibility of adding an elite pass rusher through a trade. We have ignored this need for too long.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/464618546379894784
Probably wanted Dee Ford or one of the safeties. My guess is Ford. I like the Matthews pick. Safe. He will start Week 1 at right tackle and help immediately.

Demarcus Lawrence might be the BPA for #37 ? Have to be looking for either a pass rusher or free safety there. Best safety available is probably Terrence Brooks/Lamarcus Joyner, but I'm not sure either would beat out Dwight Lowery anyways.


----------



## BlakeJesus

They should go Jeremiah Attaochu, otherwise maybe a lineman like Lawerence or Ealy, maybe even somebody bigger like Hageman.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> They should go Jeremiah Attaochu, otherwise maybe a lineman like Lawerence or Ealy, maybe even somebody bigger like Hageman.


I wonder if Attaochu will be there in the third round. Maybe trade up to the end of the second if he is still there.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Not R-Star said:


> I wonder if Attaochu will be there in the third round. Maybe trade up to the end of the second if he is still there.


I would think he would not be available in the 3rd, late 2nd might even be pushing it. Hard to say though, would be a great move to snag him there if it worked that way.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> I would think he would not be available in the 3rd, late 2nd might even be pushing it. Hard to say though, would be a great move to snag him there if it worked that way.


I am crossing my fingers that Hyde/Hill fall to us in the third round. That would be great value.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Hyde falling would be great, I would also think Terrance West would be a quality pick in the 3rd/4th.


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, the 4th round probably makes more sense for RB. Go for pass rusher in the 2nd. Safety in the 3rd. Still need a TE and ILB, but oh well.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*DAY 1*
6. Jake Matthews OT (A&M)

*DAY 2*
37. Ra'Shede Hageman DT (MINN)
68. Dez Southward S (WI)

Jake Matthews will give a much needed talent influx to the offensive line. Probably starts his career at RT for the Falcons, but will likely be the LT of the future. Protecting Ryan needed to be a priority, and this should make an immediate impact.

Both guys play positions of need. Hageman was a 1st rounder in most mocks I saw. Dez seems to have very good athleticism, and can really smack people. Seems a little early for him though, but if the front office likes him, what can you say? He started playing as a high school senior, so though his mechanics can use some work, you'd hope he has that room to progress.


----------



## ATLien

*DAY 3*
RB Devonta Freeman
OLB Prince Shembo
CB Ricardo Allen
ILB Marquis Spruill
ILB Yawin Smallwood
OLB Tyler Starr

Not gonna act like I've heard of all these guys before, but I do like Freeman. The sexual assault stuff with Shembo scares me. We usually stay away from guys with character concerns. Overall, I see that we added to our depth which was definitely needed.

Personally, my first three picks would have been Matthews, Jeremiah Attaochu and Terrence Brooks.


----------



## ATLien

McShay



> *ON MATTHEWS:* “I really liked the Falcons draft. Jake Matthews makes all the sense in the world. . . .He brings that versatility. …He was one of the five best players in the draft and they got him at six. At the end of the day, they didn’t have to trade around and give up other picks in order to go get a player that they desperately needed in order to protect Matt Ryan. That was a bigger need than getting a pass rusher.”
> *ON HAGEMAN:* “With Hageman at 37, they get a player that a lot of teams, from a talent standpoint, he’s a first round talent. Now, there is some baggage there. He just had a brutal upbringing. What he went through early in his life, you don’t wish on anyone. You can understand that there have been some issues in his life with anger management and so on, but you understand it and that’s the best way to put it. But he’s turned his life around. He’s doing the right things. He’s working hard. At Minnesota they did a good job of … basically, what they taught him, he did. He wasn’t on the field a ton compared to some of these other top prospects. I think he’s coachable. I think he has areas of his game that he can improve. …He has to play with better leverage. He’s got to be more consistent with his hands. He’s got long arms. He moves well. He’s a massive dude and … he’s got just a ton of potential. He’s one of the real physical freaks in this draft. I think they got a good value at 37 and certainly someone that they can at least rotate in this coming season and get some pass rush out of.”
> *ON SOUTHWARD:* “Dezmen Southward, we had him in the fourth round. They took him in the third. Other teams had him in the third as well. He’s got versatility because he’s played cornerback and played safety. He’s got speed and explosiveness. He had really good workout numbers. I don’t think he was a complete reach, but it just varies from team to team. I think he is a pretty good player and has some experience. He can play in multiple spots and I think he’s going to be a good contributor, probably early on in their nickel or dime and he can wind up helping on special teams as well.”
> *ON FREEMAN:* “I love Davonta Freeman. It takes a lot of tape study to figure out how good he can be. I’ve heard Ray Rice junior, but I don’t quite see that. But he runs hard. Everything he does, he does it at 100 miles per hour. He has good vision. He senses cut back lanes and for a small guy, he’s going to break some tackles. He runs with good pad level and he catches the ball effectively out of the backfield.”
> *CONCLUSION:* “I thought overall they did a good job with those first four picks and throughout the draft.”


----------



## ATLien

Mel Kiper: I would've probably looked more at Van Noy. I like Van Noy a lot. Jeremiah Attaochu from Georgia Tech was another one that could've been added at that point in the draft. One thing about Hageman, he's batting down a lot of passes. He's a former basketball player with great wingspan. They got to motivate hi to play four quarters and maximize that ability. Southward's a playmaker. Like the Freeman pick.

Shembo, he can go point A to point B. That's what he can do. He's a designated pass rusher. Spruills, Smallwood and Starr are nice late-round picks. I agree with you that they didn't get that kind of player, that impactful pass rusher, unless Shembo is the guy. But they did get help for Matt Ryan in Jake Matthews and they did get help in Devonta Freeman, and the rest of the draft picks were all defense. So the defense gets 7 of 9 picks and you get two key offensive players for Ryan. I have no issue with it. You would've liked if you had a proven entity, a guy you're certain is going to be a pass rusher for you.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think Marquis Spruill was a good pick, and a guy the Falcons are excited to bring in (traded up to get him). He is a fast guy that covers a lot of ground, and was also an impact special teams player as a 4 year starter in college. 

I would agree with Kiper where I don't know that the Falcons brought in one major impact pass rusher like it would have been if they traded up for Clowney, but bringing in multiple guys who are good to pretty good at creating pressure will make an impact too. Being able to generate pressure from more places will make everything easier for everybody, and a number of these guys get good reps this year. Hageman/Shembo/Spruill should all play, and that's a nice talent addition.


----------

